# Should I Buy This Benson Pocket Watch?



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I would like some help, this watch is of course a Benson chronometer and it is on for Â£2,500 with a best offer option, is that price to much? If so how much would you pay for it? Thanks very much. Jacob.

Pictures:

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/4/0/6/7/webimg/475251837_o.jpg Picture of face.

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/4/0/6/7/webimg/475251509_o.jpg Picture of movement.

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/1/4/0/6/7/webimg/475251769_o.jpg Picture of case.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

No dont buy it, its a crazy price for a silver watch, even a solid gold one isnt worth that!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Is it yours by any chance???

Feels like a 'whats it worth' type thread....


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

J W Benson produced some fine examples but that is overpriced, particularly for a silver cased example which is not in 'mint' condition

If I was considering spending that sort of money for a pocket watch (which I have in the past  ) then I would certainly want to see it in my hand first. For pricing and IMHO better examples of Benson's work just do a quick google, Atlam's nearly always have a couple available.

Here's a lovely example of a J W Benson Half Hunter, in pristine condition










And it's mine :thumbup:

Mind you, for two and a half grand, it could be yours and I'd throw in the chain for nowt









Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Is it yours by any chance???
> 
> Feels like a 'whats it worth' type thread....


No, its not, mine are all gold


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

ian1 said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Is it yours by any chance???
> ...


Like David Beckhams then! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

tixntox said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


hahahahahahahaha maybe......


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info, it has been incredibly useful, I think I will try and bargain him down on the price to around Â£900. I also have another Benson, its a 9ct gold half hunter Benson, hear are some pictures:








Picture of watch face.








Picture of movement.

What do you think this is worth?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, in answer to your original question I would be looking nearer the Â£500 mark

It has Thomas Earnshaw detent Escapement, as can be seen be the design of the escape wheel, and split bi-metallic balance, so far so good, the problem is, is that it is a standard "bar" type movement. So you get terrible wear and uneven power release from the mainspring as it only pivots one end, the other end "floats" not a good design, and the centre wheel won't be jewelled so you will get friction and wear in that area, where the middle wheel will start to lean over and start to friction lock with the next wheel.... And to top it all, it's not really a Benson movement .......

My advice, keep your money in your pocket!! just my opinion.........

For Â£2,500 i would want a minute repeater.......... in 18k Gold!!!

Edit as just wanted to add check that the serial no. on the case matches that of the watch, also the "good" Benson watches had Gold hinges on the Silver cases.....


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info, very useful, and you have really shed some light on what this watch maybe worth. I am very thankful for the info about the movement. Thanks Jacob.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, well were all here to help....... It's a buyers marker out there so always something good comes along. It's so easy to get carried away and buy something then find out it's not right or been "played" with, have been there sadly....

I have a couple of Benson's, will put a pic on here sometime, nothing too exciting, but really nice and crisp, not for sale i might add


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

For 2,500 pounds I would expect a solid gold 18kt hunter-case minute-repeater in mint condition.

Don't buy it.


----------

